# anyone hunt lake nottely



## 440Mopar (Nov 20, 2013)

My family has decided to take a winter vacation to the mountains right in the middle of my duck hunting week.I was just wondering what the regs where on this lake and if anyone hunted there and needed a tag along .I have all eqipment to bring .boat .truck .guns.decoys.shells.blind.
Ok just found out we staying in macaysville.any one hunt near there .river lake anywhere near there and stil in ga


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 20, 2013)

We Try not to mention names of spots around here, it will bite you in rump.  But- It's slim pickins in the hills. For the areas you are interested in hunting, look up whoevers in charge of it and give em a call. Whether its to corp or DNR etc
If I had to be up that way durin duck season (which I wouldn't) I'd be studying the trout probably.


----------



## CRP0223 (Nov 20, 2013)

JamHunts said:


> We Try not to mention names of spots around here, it will bite you in rump.  But- It's slim pickins in the hills. For the areas you are interested in hunting, look up whoevers in charge of it and give em a call. Whether its to corp or DNR etc
> If I had to be up that way durin duck season (which I wouldn't) I'd be studying the trout probably.



I saw Killer Elite name dropping spots the other day


----------



## JamHunts (Nov 20, 2013)

And I messaged him about it.


----------



## 440Mopar (Nov 20, 2013)

Yea being there is not my first choice but figuered I'd make a duck hunt out of it 
While I'm there .I'm don't looking for gps coordiates just a east side north side south side would be good or don't go here to many houses


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2013)

*I just beat everybody to my spots*



CRP0223 said:


> I saw Killer Elite name dropping spots the other day


 I will be in the river Friday night. You guys forget I was there before you guys were born so that makes them my spots. Now when I am gone they will be your spots. All you guys need to come with me to the real big water. Nobody goes to my spots but me. I don t have to even scout anymore. I have folks that are duckhunters not fisherman giving me reports all day every day .


----------



## ryano (Nov 20, 2013)

440Mopar said:


> Yea being there is not my first choice but figuered I'd make a duck hunt out of it
> While I'm there .I'm don't looking for gps coordiates just a east side north side south side would be good or don't go here to many houses



Dont get your hopes up too high.

Ive spent a LOT of time on Lake Nottely during all seasons of the year and the only ducks ive ever seen are tamie Mallards that hang out by one of the marinas.

Toss em some doritos and they will come in like a herd of cattle


----------



## fsupeej22 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've attempted to hunt Lake Nottely a couple times, and the comments above are pretty accurate. You'll come across some groups of resident mallards and a few geese, but you'll spend the majority of the time yelling at striper fishermen to stay out of your decoys...


----------



## Ol Crooked Toe (Nov 20, 2013)

The blue ridge mountains flyway. Prime.


----------



## 440Mopar (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I guess ill have to do the christmas stuff with the family .its not worth draging my stuff six hours north for some tame mallards


----------

